# Scosche SA68 6x8 to 6-1/2 and 5-1/4 speaker adapter



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I have just wasted $12 on this thing. This product is advertized with "Fits Aftermarket 5.25" & 6.5" Speakers". However, this is simply not true. The way I see it, there is no way it will fit most 6.5 speakers, unless some meat is cut, and at that point it becomes so flimsy that you may wonder why bother in the first place. Simply piece of junk when it comes to 6.5 speakers. It could work with 5-1/2 speakers, but please.. I am already disappointed with cone area loss by going from 6x8 to 6.5.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Go to Wal-Mart or Target.
Buy some HDPE cutting boards.
Trace old 6x8 speaker onto cutting board
trace 6.5 in center
cut out your very own custom adapter
Repeat for other side
WIN
 This IS DIY after all. lol (just busting your balls man)


----------

